# Mettre un mot de passe à mon wifi



## Truman.C (21 Août 2007)

BOnjour,


Pour mettre un mot de passe à mon wifi via mon Linksys WRT54G, il me faut installer le CD qui est bien sûr que pour windows, dois je absolument ramener un autre portable windows pour le configurer ou passer par paralels? N'y a t il pas une solution plus simple?



Merci beaucoup.


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2007)

il n'y a pas une interface Web pour configurer ce modem WiFi?

G&#233;n&#233;alement il suffit d'utiliser un navigateur (Safari ou un autre), taper une adresse genre http://http://192.168.1.1 et on acc&#232;de &#224; la page de configuration du Modem.

Regarde dans la doc si tu n'as pas &#231;a quelque part... Ou essaie directement de cliquer sur le lien avec l'adresse que je donne plus haut


----------



## Toumak (21 Août 2007)

Truman.C a dit:


> BOnjour,
> 
> 
> Pour mettre un mot de passe à mon wifi via mon Linksys WRT54G, il me faut installer le CD qui est bien sûr que pour windows, dois je absolument ramener un autre portable windows pour le configurer ou passer par paralels? N'y a t il pas une solution plus simple?
> ...



logiquement, tu peux accéder aux paramètres de ton routeur via un navigateur internet (firefox ou safari par exemple)
il suffit simplement d'entre dans la barre d'adresse l'adresse de ton routeur
tu peux la trouver facilement dans les préférences système > réseau 
là tu double click sur l'interface utilisée (wifi ou ethernet) et dans l'onglet TCP/IP
tu trouveras l'adresse de ton routeur (du type 192.168.1.1)

tu entres cette adresse dans ton navigateur et tu le paramètres selon tes désirs


----------



## Dr Troy (21 Août 2007)

Bien sûr qu'il y a une interface web pour le configurer, surtout que c'est le routeur le plus efficace du marché dans sa catégorie 

Comme dit plus haut, l'adresse par défaut chez Linksys est http://192.168.1.1 et comme nom d'user et mot de passe : admin / admin


----------



## Samus (21 Août 2007)

Slt tout le monde ! puisqu'on parle de wifi ici, j'ai une petite question :

Pour des raisons de compatibilit&#233;s entre mon modem wifi et les appareils connect&#233;s (powerbook+DS+Wii), je n'ai pas prot&#233;g&#233; la connexion par une cl&#233; WEP ou WPA. (en fait parce que la DS n'a pas acc&#232;s &#224; un reseau prot&#233;g&#233; par une cl&#233; WPA).

Par contre j'ai configur&#233; le modem pour qu'il permette l'acc&#233;s uniquement aux adresses MAC des cartes Wifi de mes consoles et ordi.

Ma questin est la suivante : 
sachant que je ne cherche pas &#224; proteger des donn&#233;es, mais seulement &#224; interdire &#224; des intrus d'utilser ma connexion (pour surfer sur des sites "contre-nature", &#224; mon insue, par exemple...), est-ce que cette protection est suffisante ?

D'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, les acc&#233;s prot&#233;g&#233;s par adresses MAC sont ils (beaucoup) moins bien prot&#233;g&#233;s que les acc&#233;s prot&#233;g&#233;s par wep ou wpa ? (j'ai souvent lu qu'une cl&#233; Wep pouvait &#234;tre cass&#233;e en 10 mns...)

Merci !


----------



## Diablogmp3 (21 Août 2007)

Une adresse MAC peut également etre clonée, donc c'est une protection comme une autre, mais la protection la plus efficace, ça reste encore ce bon vieux cable.

Cependant, c'est mieux que rien 
Tu peux également mettre un clé WEP si tu veux, la DS les gère.


----------



## Samus (21 Août 2007)

Merci Diablo ! tu me rassures. 

Et sinon, par rapport à la DS, le problème n'est pas tant elle que Mac OSX, que je n'arrive pas à faire connecter automatiquement lorsque j'active la protection WEP (je suis à chaque  fois obligé de rentrer la clé manuellement, tu vois pas la galère !). J'y arrive avec une clé WPA, certes, mais alors, comme expliqué plus haut, cette fois c'est la DS qui ne reconnait plus cette protection - là.) 
C'est pour ça que, pour me simplifier la vie, j'ai protégé mes connexions des 3 appareils avec les adresses MAC. Heureusement, comme tu le dis, c'est mieux que rien !


----------



## vleroy (21 Août 2007)

une autre solution consiste à fermer le réseau, et fermer les ports dits sensibles
et ç changer le ssid régulièrement, histoire d'obliger l'intrus malveillant à recommencer 
aucune sécurité n'est parfaite


----------



## Diablogmp3 (21 Août 2007)

Ou, si possible, la solution qui doit donner un peu plus de fil à retordre : désactiver l'émission du SSID.
Ton Wifi sera "invisible" hormis pour ceux qui connaissent le SSID seront en mesure de se connecter.
Après, puisque tu arrives pas à faire mémoriser la WEP à ton OS X, je doute que ça sera foncierement mieux avec la désactivation de l'affichage du SSID


----------



## Truman.C (22 Août 2007)

Je ne vois rien de tout ça les amis  et lorsque je clique sur le lien que vous m'avez donné, je tombe sur un about:blank qui termine par une erreur...


Ai je fait quelque chose de mal?







d'avance merci


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2007)

Essaie alors http://62.205.84.254


----------



## Truman.C (22 Août 2007)

La connexion a échoué













Firefox ne peut établir de connexion avec le serveur à l'adresse 62.205.84.254.








    *   Le site est peut-être temporairement indisponible ou surchargé. Réessayez plus
          tard ;

    *   Si vous n'arrivez à naviguer sur aucun site, vérifiez la connexion
          au réseau de votre ordinateur ;

    *   Si votre ordinateur ou votre réseau est protégé par un pare-feu ou un proxy,
          assurez-vous que Firefox a l'autorisation d'accéder au Web.


Putain... mais c'est désespérant 



Merci à tous ceux qui se sont bougé pour moi


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2007)

Et en essayant avec un cable ethernet ?


----------



## Truman.C (22 Août 2007)

et ca mettra quand meme le mot de passe sur le wifi?


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2007)

Truman.C a dit:


> et ca mettra quand meme le mot de passe sur le wifi?


 

Mais oui!  Ce qu'il faut pour l'instant c'est accéder au modem pour paramétrer ce mot de passe. Que tu le fasses par cable ou en WiFi peu importe.


----------



## Truman.C (22 Août 2007)

Me revoilà connecté sur firewire.. après un lon chargement (10 minutes, la page affiche une erreur)... 

je suis pas mal paumé là..


----------



## Truman.C (22 Août 2007)

Me revoil&#224; connect&#233; sur firewire.. apr&#232;s un lon chargement (10 minutes, la page affiche une erreur)... 

je suis pas mal paum&#233; l&#224;..


edit: ooops double post


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2007)

Truman.C a dit:


> Me revoil&#224; connect&#233; sur firewire.. apr&#232;s un lon chargement (10 minutes, la page affiche une erreur)...
> 
> je suis pas mal paum&#233; l&#224;..


 
Je suppose que tu veux dire en Ethernet....

C'est tout de m&#234;me bizarre que tu ne puisses pas acc&#233;der &#224; la page de config de ton modem....
Tu as une doc avec ce modem? Il n'y a aucune info concernant l'interface web de param&#233;trage?

Essaie de r&#233;initialiser le modem peut-&#234;tre


----------



## Toumak (22 Août 2007)

en parlant de sécurité (avec un peu de retard )
moi je te conseille d'activer le filtrage des adresses mac et de masquer le ssid de ton réseau

une clé ne servant plus à grand chose autourd'hui, et ralentissant tout de même la connexion


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2007)

Quels sont les risques de se faire hacker une livebox en enlevant le cryptage et en laissant juste le filtrage mac et l'absence de ssid ?

C'est assez sur ?


Et tu dis que la clé ralentit la connexion ?? de beaucoup^??

merci


----------



## Toumak (22 Août 2007)

m&#234;me si on en entend moi parler, le filtrage des adresses mac est aussi efficace qu'une cl&#233; wep : il fait bien son boulot mais est facilement crackable
mais il a au moins l'avantage de na pas ralentir la connexion

maintenant pourquoi est-ce qu'avec une cl&#233; wep, la connexion n'est pas full ?
car d&#232;s que tu correspond avec ton routeur, tu dois crypter les donn&#233;es avec la cl&#233; wep et lui dois d&#233;crypter la cl&#233; wep pour voir ce que tu lui envoies
et c'est pareil dans l'autre sens
&#231;a fait beaucoup de boulot pour rien

et &#231;a ne ralentit pas ta vitesse de pointe mais la r&#233;activit&#233; du r&#233;seau 
tu t&#233;l&#233;charges toujours &#224; la m&#234;me vitesse mais tu mets plus de temps pour communiquer avec ton routeur


----------



## Dr Troy (22 Août 2007)

Pour le ralentissement, c'est chipoter, personnellement je ne remarque pas de diff&#233;rences avec mon linksys.

Puis l'interet du WEP ou WPA (qui est bien mieux), ce n'est pas seulement de prot&#233;ger l'acc&#232;s au wifi, mais surtout de crypter les donn&#233;es qui circulent, parceque sans mot de passe tout passe en clair et peut donc th&#233;oriquement &#234;tre intercept&#233;. Et comme tu le dis le filtrage via adresse MAC n'est pas plus efficace niveau s&#233;curit&#233; (avec un gros malus, le manque de cryptage).

Bref, le mieux reste une petite cl&#233; WPA, plus facile &#224; retenir qu'une cl&#233; WEP (vu qu'on peut mettre ce qu'on veut) et le cryptage est beaucoup plus efficace, et ce n'est pas l'utilisateur lambda qui pourra la cracker facilement contrairement &#224; une cl&#233; WEP.

Bon apr&#232;s il ne faut pas tomber dans la parano, parceque se connecter &#224; un r&#233;seau de particulier n'a pas grand inter&#234;t hormis le fait de squatter une connexion Internet et on peut vite s'en rendre compte.


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2007)

Ok !

De toute façon vu l'endroit ou j'habite.............ce ne sont pas les vaches qui vont cracker le réseau


----------



## Truman.C (22 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Je suppose que tu veux dire en Ethernet....
> 
> C'est tout de même bizarre que tu ne puisses pas accéder à la page de config de ton modem....
> Tu as une doc avec ce modem? Il n'y a aucune info concernant l'interface web de paramétrage?
> ...


Et si en plus même quand je dis une connerie tu me comprends 


C'est pourtant un routeur "connu"... Est ce qu'un mauvais réglage pourrait bloquer l'acces à cette page? est ce que cela peut-etre lié à mon FAI?


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2007)

Truman.C a dit:


> Et si en plus même quand je dis une connerie tu me comprends
> 
> 
> C'est pourtant un routeur "connu"... Est ce qu'un mauvais réglage pourrait bloquer l'acces à cette page? est ce que cela peut-etre lié à mon FAI?


 
Je ne sais pas... ce routeur a été mis à disposition par ton FAI? Dans ce cas on pourrait imaginer qu'ils aient modifié le Firmware pour supprimer l'accès à cette page de configuration.

Sinon, si c'est un modem que tu as acheté toi même, ton FAI ne peut être mis en cause (surtout que tu n'as pas besoin d'être connecté à Internet pour accéder au réglage du routeur... tu y accèdes via ton réseau interne)


----------



## Truman.C (22 Août 2007)

Non, non, il n'a rien à voir avec mon FAI, le modem..


----------



## Toumak (22 Août 2007)

Truman.C a dit:


> Non, non, il n'a rien à voir avec mon FAI, le modem..


 
à quoi ça sert de répondre si tu lis même pas la réponse  
l'adresse a peut-être été modifiée, pour t'en assurer, vas dans les préférences système partie réseau


----------



## Truman.C (22 Août 2007)

J'ai pas bien compris pourquoi tu m'as dit que je n'écoutais pas ce que tu disais...
Je lis bien sûr avec attention tout ce que vous me dites, et merci à l'avance de m'aider...


----------



## Toumak (22 Août 2007)

Truman.C a dit:


> J'ai pas bien compris pourquoi tu m'as dit que je n'écoutais pas ce que tu disais...
> Je lis bien sûr avec attention tout ce que vous me dites, et merci à l'avance de m'aider...



ça va alors, tu n'as pas dû comprendre  
je disais, vérifie que l'adresse du routeur est bien 192.168.1.1
et pour ça, vas dans les préférences système, partie réseau


----------



## Truman.C (22 Août 2007)

Putain :S j'ai trop chipoté plus rien ne marche, j'ai du me connecter direcmente à mon modem pour vous envoyer ce message..

Est il possible de tout remettre à zéro? j'ai trop changé les IP etc... :S


----------



## Toumak (23 Août 2007)

t'as modifié quoi ? les paramètres réseau du mac ou ceux du routeur ?
dans tous les cas il n'y a pas grand chose à paramêtrer
généralement, il faut juste le mettre en mode DHCP (automatique) et lui entrer tes coordonnées de login fournies par ton provider


----------



## Matt2Mac (23 Août 2007)

Bon, alors mon avis là dessus c'est que t'as un soucis sur ton routeur. Il a pas l'air de router grand chose... D'après la capture d'écran que t'as envoyée, t'as l'air d'avoir une adresse IP publique et pas d'être sur un réseau virtuel (vous confirmez les gars? 62.205.xx.xx ça sent mauvais). Donc revois les branchements de ton réseau...

Normalement avec ton routeur (j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur le oueb) la page de config est au *http://192.168.1.1* (adresse privée). Donc si t'accèdes pas à ça, y a un souci. A ma connaissance sur les routeurs grands public on ne peut pas modifier les adresses des pages de config... 

Donc on reprend: branche le linksys à ta box. Branche toi en ethernet sur la box, vérifie que t'as bien une adresse IP du style 192.168.xx.xx, et connecte toi à l'adresse ci-dessus. Normalement il n'y a pas de "nom d'utilisateur" et le mot de passe est "admin". Tu reviens après?

Pour ce qui est de la sécurisation du wifi... Si t'as que des vaches autour ça n'a pas grand intérêt. Dans l'absolu, pour ceux qui vivent en ville il y a deux points: 1/ empêcher les exterieurs d'accéder à votre réseau et 2/protéger les transmissions de données. Pour le cas 1/ on peut utiliser les adresses MAC même si ça peut être cassé par des personnes motivées (en même temps, so what...) Pour le cas 2/ le risque c'est que quelqu'un qui voudrait "écouter" ce qui se passe sur le réseau pourrait retrouver les transmissions de mail etc qui ne sont pas cryptées la plupart du temps. WEP ou WPA vont servir à crypter tout ça. Là encore, faut en avoir envie de venir écouter ce que vous dîtes... Anyway, WPA est plus efficace. (Et cacher le ssid du réseau ne participe qu'au cas 1/)


----------



## Truman.C (23 Août 2007)

J'ai essayé de configurer comme avant mais deux soucis:















Comprends plus du tout là :s


----------



## tfoth (23 Août 2007)

Ça veut dire que sur le réseau, il y a un autre ordi qui a cette IP-là : si tu es branché avec le cable ethernet, ça veut simplement dire que ton routeur est en mode "pont", bref qu'il ne route pas. 

Essaie en DHCP normal ?


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

je vous donne juste un truc (sans être rentré dans le détail de vos posts)
Pensez à mettre un bail DHCP court quand vous faites des config, sinon, vous aurez l'impression que la place est prise, alors qu'elle est tout simplement indisponible jusque la fin du bail.

Et les box sont toujours paramétrés avec des bails longs!!!! A corriger dans les préf DHCP sur la box. Et renouveler le bail sur le mac n'y changera rien!

si cela peut aider


----------



## Toumak (23 Août 2007)

fais un reset du routeur (ya un bouton pour ça) pour remettre l'adresse par défaut



Matt2Mac a dit:


> Normalement avec ton routeur (j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur le oueb) la page de config est au *http://192.168.1.1* (adresse privée). Donc si t'accèdes pas à ça, y a un souci. A ma connaissance sur les routeurs grands public on ne peut pas modifier les adresses des pages de config...



on peut très bien modifier l'adresse du routeur sur la plupart des routeurs
j'ai deux routeur (un siemens ete un linksys) mis en série et heureusement qu'on peut modifier l'adresse d'un routeur car par défaut ils ont la même  
t'imagine le bordel si on modifie pas tout ça


----------



## vleroy (23 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on peut tr&#232;s bien modifier l'adresse du routeur sur la plupart des routeurs



+1 
je confirme
on peut les bridger aussi (box de FAI ou pas)


----------



## Truman.C (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Petite question encore...


J'ai réussi à acceder à mon modem, mais lorsque j'ai mis un mot de passe (de cette manière je pense) il me demande toujours pas de mots de passe en me connectant.



Merci 






Merci de votre aide


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

là tu as juste activé le log, pas le mot de passe


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2007)

Ce qui n'est pas efficace, en effet ...
Je d&#233;place c&#244;t&#233; R&#233;seau, plus appropri&#233;.


----------



## Truman.C (30 Octobre 2007)

Pourriez vous m'expliquer la marche à suivre s'il vous plait, je patine un petit peu.

merci


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2007)

wireless settings > wireless security
là tu choisis ce que tu veux , WPA, WEP, ...
et tu sauves


----------

